# Stain Porch Posts and Ceiling



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I don't know if your going to find a gel stain that will be suitable for exterior. Old Masters gel stain can be used outside, but must be top coated with an exterior clear coat. 

I would look into something like CWF, or maybe the new Olympic. TWP is a good oil stain if you can get it in your area. 

The bases are tricky. It can be counterproductive to caulk them. Sometimes caulk has the effect of trapping in water and accelerating rot. Best thing you could have done would have been to stain all sides of the boards around the base. That would help keep them from absorbing moisture through the back and bottom edges like they're prone to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

No need for a pre stain, or conditioner on exterior cedar. I don't know of any pre stains suitable for exterior use anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Exterior wood staining is way different than interior wood staining. Don't overthink it. Apply a quality semi-transparent like Sikkens or Cabot in a color you like. Two coats and call it done. That cedar will hold up for years with a quality stain applied. I would say every 5 years take a look at it, but, more than likely you won't have to re-coat for 7 or 8 years.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Why not just paint it?


----------



## DIYpaintGuy (Oct 26, 2016)

One thing to check. New cedar can have a "mill glaze" that will prevent stain from penetrating. I would check this by applying a few drops of water to wood and making sure water penetrates. If it does not penetrate quickly you can treat it with a brightener/cleaner (every manufacturer has one) to open it up. After that apply a good quality exterior semi transparent stain.

DIYpaintGUY


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm with chrisn on this one. If the whole porch area was stained it would make sense but I think it might look weird to have it partially stained and partially painted white. But it's your house. 

I would use a regular stain, not a gel stain. Did you install any kind of base plate for the wood to sit on?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

getrex said:


> I'm with chrisn on this one. If the whole porch area was stained it would make sense but I think it might look weird to have it partially stained and partially painted white. But it's your house.
> 
> I would use a regular stain, not a gel stain. Did you install any kind of base plate for the wood to sit on?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Boy after all that expense, I hope so!


----------

